# Mystic Maisey, 14.2hh Dark Bay Mare



## Han&Pen1993 (1 January 2020)

Desperately searching for this mare
Passported with the Cleveland bay horse society: Mystic Maisey
Known as Maisey
Dark Bay mare
14.2hh
Big white star with a small bit of white on her nose
Left front striped hoof, right front black hoof, both rear hooves white.  
Good all rounder 
- sold by Jordan Kavanagh ( jk equestrian, Yorkshire) in April 2016. 
unfortunately he cannot remember where he sold her too.
so any help is much appreciated !   
Old loaners & previous owner would like to know how she is good or bad
Thank you - any info please pm me


----------

